# Casual Argument Essay: Cause and Effect



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

Bah! I have to write a casual argument essay about a cause and effect realtionship. My prof. wants it to be something super original that isn't very obvious or overdone.

I have come up with a few ideas, but they arent all that solid.

Any ideas? Are there any questions that you have always wanted to know the answer to? Anything!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

You just have to give an example of a cause and effect?

I'm currently studying population change in geography which is pretty interesting...probably not very original though.


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

He said that it could be any cause and effect 
for example: why do teen's get tattoos? and the essay would explain the various reasons. 

So, i write about the causes of teens getting tattoos and explain the effect. lol make sense?

I finally decided to write about the importance of being well versed in all forms of visual arts as a photographer, and the positive effects that those other art forms have on photography.

It's an arguement that I have gotten into many times with other photography majors, so I figured that it would be an easier one for me to do that is still fairly original and isn't overdone.

I'm just worried that other non visual arts majors may have trouble understanding my terminology. Sooo i'm trying to break things down and present them in a way that is easily understood.

fun fun :]


----------

